

World's oldest man dies in Montana at 114 - mikecane
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110415/ap_on_re_us/us_obit_world_s_oldest_man

======
obtino
I'll always remember these words of his:

"Remember that life's length is not measured by its hours and days, but by
that which we have done therein. A useless life is short if it lasts a
century. There are greater and better things in us all, if we would find them
out. There will always be in this world - wrongs. No wrong is really
successful. The day will come when light and truth and the just and the good
shall be victorious and wrong as evil will be no more forever."

------
wglb
Good story. Only one error I saw--Shelby, where the Dempsy fight was held is
straight north of Great Falls, actually slightly west.

Related note--both of my Grandfathers attended that fight. It was quite an
event.

